# پایگاه‌های داده > سایر پایگاه‌های داده > MySQL >  ارتباط با php

## nahdi

سلام دوستان
برای ارتباط mysql با php چه کدی باید بنویسم.
  ممنون میشم اگه به من کمک کنید

متشکرم......

----------


## tabib_m

سلام
میتونی از شیوه ی زیر استفاده کنی:

$connect=mysql_connect("host name","user name","password");
$db=mysql_select_db("database name");

$query=mysql_query("sql_query");

خط اول برای اتصال به هاسته. خط دوم برای اتصال به دیتابیس، و درون تابع mysql_query میتونی از دستورات mysql استفاده کنی.

----------


## nahdi

سلام 
از راهنماییتون ممنونم..ولی این ارور میده (رو همین کد) چون بعد از این کد یه کد نوشتم که در صورت ارتباط یا عدم ارتباط ÷یغامی چاب کنه ولی به اونجا نمیرسه..
ممنون میشم اگه بیشتر راهنماییم کنید
متشکرم...........

----------


## tabib_m

اکه اروری که میده رو بنویسید بهتره!
به هر حال برای اطمینان بیشتر توضیح میدم:
به جای عبارت host name باید اسم هاستتون رو بنویسید.
به جای عبارت user name باید یوزرنیم دیتابیستون رو بنویسید.
به جای عبارت password باید رمز رو بنویسید.
به جای عبارت database name باید اسم دیتابیستون رو بنویسید.

همین.
نکته: در صورتی که روی لوکالهاست کار میکنید باید از یوزر root و بدون رمز استفاده کنید. (البته معمولا اینجوریه!)

اکه بعد از هر خط از دستورات عبارت or die(mysql_error()); رو تایب کنید میتونید ارورهای mysql رو بفهمید.
مثلا:

$connect=mysql_connect(...) or die(mysql_error());

----------


## houtanal

http://cfz.ir/articles/?uid=subcat_25590887&sid=

----------

